# Fasttech



## earlq135 (19/2/16)

Hey guys, has anyone ever imported from this site?
Www.fasttech.com

I want to know how the importing principal works.... Like how much are you charged at customs and so on

sent from my Sony Z5

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola (19/2/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fast-tech.t14823/#post-269549
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech.t13155/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech.t7768/#post-164136
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-shipping-time-to-south-africa.t247/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (19/2/16)

There are many FT threads on the forum. Just search a little and you will find them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

